# APS Twin Turbo for the 04 and 05 GTO



## venommaxr33 (Sep 14, 2005)

for those of you looking to go FI, here is a link you want to checkout. I'm not sure if anyone has posted it on the forum yet but here you go. There is a video at the bottom of a dyno run.

APS Twin Turbo for GTO 

:willy:


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

That's the system for sure. I've been on the phone a few times with Peter from APS and even they boys at Harrop say more than anyone, they know what they're doing!


----------



## ALTEREGO (Aug 20, 2005)

Does anyone know how much this kit will cost.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Yup, you sitting down? $9000 for the kit, $2100 for the fuel system, another $1000 for the exhaust and 40 hours labor to install. Say, $15,000 complete


----------



## venommaxr33 (Sep 14, 2005)

im a big advocate for turbo's over superchargers but for the price a SC will be a better bang for your buck!


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Yup, you sitting down? $9000 for the kit, $2100 for the fuel system, another $1000 for the exhaust and 40 hours labor to install. Say, $15,000 complete


Holy crap!! :willy:


----------



## ALTEREGO (Aug 20, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Yup, you sitting down? $9000 for the kit, $2100 for the fuel system, another $1000 for the exhaust and 40 hours labor to install. Say, $15,000 complete



:willy:  Whoa forget that idea, you could buy another car for that price.


----------



## GT-Ohhh (Oct 29, 2005)

wow!!
Guys,I just found out David Inall from the old Incon turbo scam is the head of APS us sales. That was the guy that scammed LS1 owners out of thousands a few years back and never produced all the kits,then folded up. Do a search on the LS1 forum for him.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Yup, you sitting down? $9000 for the kit, $2100 for the fuel system, another $1000 for the exhaust and 40 hours labor to install. Say, $15,000 complete


Geez for 15,000 more dollars you could buy the Gale Banks Twin Turbo Complete engine and pump out over 1500 HP. Go to their web site I think they make one for the LS1 not to sure about the LS2 but they deliver more power for less money than 15K :cheers


----------

